# [Extreme Review] IKONIK RA X10 SIM im Test



## der8auer (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich selbst eine Wasserkühlung besitze, aber für die vielen Lüfter eine gute Steuerung benötige, werde ich das RA X10 SIM testen.
*Lieferumfang:*

IKONIK RA X10 SIM mit:

Seitenteil mit Lochblech
2x Acryl-Window-Kit
1x Blendenadapter 5,25" zu 3,5"
13 Lüfter (10x 80mm Lüfter 3x 120mm Lüfter)
SIM
Anleitung in vielen Sprachen - unter anderem deutsch

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zubehörbox mit:

6x Temperatursensoren
2x Lüfterkabel für optionalen Lüferanschluss an das SIM
1x Zusätzliches USB-Anschlusskabel für das SIM
1x Tüte mit Schrauben und Kabelbindern
2x Schlüssel
1x Mikrofasertuch mit IKONIK Logo

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




 
*Verarbeitung und Qualität:*

Nur wenige Teile des Gehäuses (Standfüße, Frontblenden und Teile des Seitenteils) bestehen aus Kunststoff. 
Gebürstetes Aluminium ist der Hauptbestandteil des RA X10 und lässt es so sehr edel erscheinen. Im Vergleich zu meinem alten Chieftech BigTower aus Stahl (ca. 17kg) ist das IKONIK RA X10 mit unter 10kg angenehm leicht und dabei sehr stabil. Die Querstreben im Gehäuse, sowie die Front, bestehen aus 2mm dickem Aluminium und verstärken das Gehäuse zusätzlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses kann ebenso überzeugen. Die Lüfter sind ordentlich angebracht und die Kabel gut verlegt. Alle Schrauben waren an ihrem Platz und gut angezogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Seitenteile sind durch ein Klick-System fixiert was schnelles öffnen und schließen ermöglichen soll. Des weitern können die Seitenteile über ein Schloss verriegelt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 
*Features:*

Das IKONIK RA X10, egal ob Smooth, Liquid oder SIM, bietet eine beeindruckende Anzahl an interessanten Features.

Beim Auspacken des Gehäuses fällt sofort der Staubschutz aus Gummi ins Auge. Dieser wird durch einen Magneten über dem Frontpannel des Gehäuses platziert. Der Starttaster lässt sich trotz der Gummischicht gut betätigen und auch die blaue HDD-LED und die des Tasters kommen darunter gut zur Geltung. Wem die Optik nich zusagt kann die Abdeckung auch einfach weglassen. Zum Schutz vor Staubpartikeln in den Frontpannelanschlüssen (Audio, USB, Firewire und eSATA) ist sie aber empfehlenswert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Wie beim Lieferumfang bereits erwähnt liefert IKONIK das RA X10 SIM mit optionalen Acrylgläsern für das Seitenteil aus. Da der obere und untere Teil des Windows nicht miteinander verbunden ist, sind verschiedene Variationen möglich. Je nach Vorliebe kann so z.B. nur im oberen Abschnitt das Gitter verbaut werden und unten die Plexiglasscheibe, das Ganze umgekehrt oder ein komplettes Acrylglas-Window. Ein Feature nach meinem Geschmack  Das erste Gehäuse bei dem ich nichts am Gitter/Window umbauen musste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 

 Um Vibrationen direkt vom Gehäuse fern zu halten hat IKONIK alle Kontaktflächen zwischen Gehäuse und Netzteil, Festplatten und optischen Laufwerken, mit Gummi-Vibrationsaufnehmern ausgestattet. Des weiteren sind zwischen Seitenteil und Gehäuseinnerem Schaumstoffstücke angebracht. Ein sehr nettes Feature, was kosten und Montageaufwand von Vibrationsdämpfern spart.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


 Alle Festplattenschächte (2x 2x5,25" und 1x 6x5,25") sind einzeln verschraubt und lassen sich durch wenige Handgriffe lösen und so den individuellen Wünschen anpassen. Wasserkühlungs-Liebhaber wird das besonders entgegen kommen da so die Installation eines 360er Radiators im Boden problemlos möglich ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 

2 Schlauchdurchführungen am Heck des PCs erleichtern den Einbau einer externen Wasserkühlung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 

Durch einen Schnellverschluss wird die einfache und schnelle Montage z.B. der Grafikkarte ermöglicht. Allerdings lassen sich damit nur Single-Slot Karten fixieren. Dual-Slot Karten müssen ganz normal verschraubt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 
Bei Passiver Kühlung kann die abgegebene Wärme problemlos durch die, im Deckel vorhandenen, Schlitze entweichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 

Die so genannten "Tiger Claws" bieten dem Gehäuse eine bessere Stabilität und können z.B. zu Transportzwecken, durch ein One-Click-System, problemlos wieder eingefahren werden.

 Optische Laufwerke können ebenso durch ein One-Click-System schnell und einfach installiert werden. 

Sogar die Frontblenden der 5,25" Schächte wurden mit der One-Click-Lösung ausgestattet was beim Zusammenbau positiv auffällt.

 Hinter der optisch gelungenen Front verbergen sich 2x 120mm Lüfter. Das feine Gitter in der Front, so wie in der Seite, sollen als Staubfilter dienen. 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Einbau der Komponenten inkl. Wasserkühlung:*

Um das Gehäuse auf Herz und Nieren zu testen, habe ich mich entschieden mein QuadFX System aus meinem alten Chieftec Mesh Big in das IKONIK RA X10 umzubauen. Der großen Abwärme meiner 2x AMD FX-74 wird man nur mit einer Wasserkühlung Herr. Deshalb werde ich auch eine neue Wasserkühlung verbauen - allerdings mit externen Radiatoren (aus Platz- und optischen Gründen).

Beim Einbau des Mainboards sind mir die Positionsangaben für die Abstandshalter direkt positiv aufgefallen. Ohne das Mainboard vorher "probehalten" zu müssen konnte ich es direkt einbauen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
CPU- und Mainboardkühler habe ich bereits voristalliert. Trotz des verbauten E-ATX Mainboards, ASUS L1N64-SLI WS, bietet das Gehäuse einen sehr großen Innenraum. Mit normalen ATX Mainboards bleibt ein sehr großer Spielraum für weitere Ideen oder eine umfangreichere Wasserkühlung.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 

Da ich nur 2 Festplatten verwende, habe ich mich entschieden die 2 zusätzlichen Laufwerksschächte zu entfernen um dort einen Koolance 120mm Reservoir AGB und eine Laing Ultra mit Plexi Deckel und Entkopplungssockel zu montieren. Durch die vorinstallierten HDD-Halter lassen sich die Festplatten mit wenigen Handgriffen einbauen und sind zudem noch entkoppelt.
Von der Pumpe aus führen Schläuche nach draußen zu den Radiatoren. Als Gehäusedurchführung habe ich 2x 1/4" Schottverschraubungen verwendet. Dank der vorgebohrten Löcher musste ich nichts am Gehäuse verändern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


 
Für den oben genannten Koolance Ausgleichsbehälter musste ich allerdings Befestigungslöcher bohren. Da aber auch der große Laufwerksschacht modular ist konnte ich ihn, durch öffnen 2er Schrauben, aus dem Gehäuse entfernen um besser daran arbeiten zu können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Das One-Click-System der optischen Laufwerke ist zwar relativ praktisch aber beim Einbau meines Aquaeros habe ich gemerkt, dass dies nicht die stabilste Lösung ist. Die Laufwerke werden nur mit einem Stift fixiert was für das Aquaero zu wenig ist. Ohne es zu Verschrauben würde es bei jedem Betätigen nach innen gedrückt werden. Kurze Laufwerke sollten deshalb verschraubt werden.
Im untersten 5,25" Schacht ist eine Halterung für 3,5" Laufwerke angebracht. Eine entsprechende Blende wird mitgeliefert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 
Mein Tagan BZ-Series PipeRock 1100W lies sich ohne Komplikationen einbauen. Die Vorinstallierten Vibrationsdämpfer sind gut platziert, so dass das Netzteil an keinem Punkt direkt am Gehäuse anliegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 

Fertige Wasserkühlung:
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 
*Test der Lüftersteuerung SIM (System Intelligent Management):*

Das IKONIK RA X10 SIM ist mit 13 Lüftern und einer dazu passenden Lüftersteuerung ausgestattet. Die Lüfter sind bereits vorinstalliert und an das SIM angeschlossen. Um die Lüftersteuerung zu nutzen muss sie über einen freien USB-Port mit dem Mainboard verbunden werden. Je nach dem was noch frei ist kann sowohl ein interner als auch ein externer USB-Anschluss genutzt werden. Alle erforderlichen Kabel liegen bei.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 
Die Lüftersteuerung wurde am Laufwerksschacht angebracht und ist von außen nicht sichtbar. Neben den 13 vorinstallierten Lüftern können noch 2 weitere Lüfter angeschlossen werden. Die 6 passenden Temperatursensoren sind ebenfalls im Lieferumfang enthalten.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das SIM wurde bei mir problemlos erkannt und die Treiberinstallation ging ebenso reibungslos.

Auf der Hauptseite werden bis zu 6 Lüfter und 6 Temperatursensoren angezeigt. Über den LED-Knopf können die LEDs, unabhängig von den Lüftern, an und aus geschalten werden - wobei es mir persönlich deutlich besser gefällt wenn die LEDs "ON" sind. Durch die LEDs der 13 Lüfter wird das Gehäuse auch gut (blau) beleuchtet. Bilder im laufenden Zustand werde ich noch nachreichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Anklicken der verschiedenen Lüftern (F1-F6) wird links oben ein Modell des Gehäuses mit den Positionen der gewünschten Lüfter angezeigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter dem Menüpunkt "Steuerung" Lassen sich die Lüfter auf 4 vorprogrammierte Modi einstellen. "Leistung" (Lüfter laufen auf 12V), "Leise" (Lüfter laufen auf 7V), "0dB Start" (Lüfter sind deaktiviert) und "Lüfterlos" (kein Lüfter an diesem Anschluss)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lüfter (F1-F6) lassen sich für automatische Steuerung mit den Temperatursensoren (T1-T6) verlinken. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Je nach dem welcher Modi verwendet wird, werden die Lüfter automatisch gesteuert. Bei "Leistung" laufen die Lüfter dauerhaft auf 12V. Bei "Leise" (7V) sieht die Steuerungskurve wie auf dem unten gezeigten Bild aus. Die Lüftersteuerung steht momentan auf "A" also wird die Linke Spannungskurve verwendet. Wenn der Temperatursensor über 40°C steigt wird der Lüfter F2 mit mehr Spannung versorgt bis wieder eine Temperatur unterhalb 40°C erreicht wird. Bei der Spannungskurve "B" dauert es entsprechend länger bis die Lüfter höher drehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier wurde z.B. Lüfter F3 mit Temperatursensor T1 und der Kurve "B" verbunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei 0dB Start (Lüfter drehen sich nicht) mit verknüpftem Temperatursensor und der gewünschten Lüfterkurve fangen die Lüfter erst ab 35°C bzw. 50°C an sich zu drehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter dem Menüpunkt "Alarm" lässt sich ein Alarm aktivieren wenn die Lüfter z.B. 500rpm unterschreiten oder die Temperatursensoren 50°C überschreiten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Fazit:*

Alles zusammen betrachtet ist das IKONIK RA X10 SIM ein Gehäuse mit vielen Features und sehr elegantem Design. Das SIM ist eine hilfreiche Lüftersteuerung, welche aber mehr Spielraum für individuelle Einstellungen bieten könnte. Dennoch bin ich vom SIM in Verbindung mit den IKONIK Lüftern positiv überrascht. Trotz der 13 Lüfter ist das System im "Silent-Modus" angenehm Leise und wird sehr gut gekühlt. Auch die Temperaturgeregelte-Lüftersteuerung kann überzeugen.
Die Qualität des verbauten Materials lässt keine Wünsche offen. 
Wen der Preis von 300€ nicht abschreckt kann ohne Bedenken zugreifen und erhält ein optisch sehr ansprechendes und vielseitiges Gehäuse.

mfg
der8auer


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2009)

Review ist online. Viel Spaß beim lesen 

*reserviert für McZonk*


----------



## Klutten (16. Februar 2009)

Respekt Kollesche... ^^

Kurz, knackig und informativ. Ein schöner Test


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. Februar 2009)

Der Test ist sehr gut, genauso wie das Gehäuse.

Du hasts mir schon schmackhaft gemacht, bis ich dann im letzten Abschnitt den Preis gelesen hab. :


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2009)

@ Klutten: Danke  Hat auch seine Zeit gedauert 

@ $Lil Phil$: Thx. Ja der Preis hat es schon in sich


----------



## Fransen (16. Februar 2009)

Schöner Test.
Das Gehäuse gefällt mir vom Design her leider nicht so gut, die Ausstattung ist aber Oberklasse, gerade die Lüftersteuerung hat es mir angetan.

Nur der Preis ist leider etwas hoch....


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2009)

Hehe danke 

Ja 300€ sind kein Schnäppchen aber die Qualität und Ausstattung ist es wert


----------



## rabensang (16. Februar 2009)

Top Test!

Geiles Case, aber der Preis

Trotzdem würd ichs mir auch kaufen wollen


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (16. Februar 2009)

JA schöner Test aber ich finde 10*80mm schon etwas übertrieben und ich finde das Case etwas zu teuer aber schön ist es schon!
MFG


----------



## DanielX (16. Februar 2009)

Top Test Respekt!

Und der Preis ist zwar hoch aber wie ich finde für den Umfang doch gerechtfertigt. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2009)

Hast du mal angefragt ob es Pläne gibt die Software des SIM aus zu bauen?
So wie ich das verstehe kann man ja im Moment die Temperaturschwellen nicht selbst wählen, was aber genau noch dazu fehlt um daraus eine echte Alternative zu 3rd-Party Steuerungen zu machen.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Februar 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Der Test ist sehr gut, genauso wie das Gehäuse.
> 
> Du hasts mir schon schmackhaft gemacht, bis ich dann im letzten Abschnitt den Preis gelesen hab. :



Das echt geil das Case! Hab mir leider erst eins gekauft!


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hast du mal angefragt ob es Pläne gibt die Software des SIM aus zu bauen?
> So wie ich das verstehe kann man ja im Moment die Temperaturschwellen nicht selbst wählen, was aber genau noch dazu fehlt um daraus eine echte Alternative zu 3rd-Party Steuerungen zu machen.



Noch nicht. Werde ich aber gerne nachfragen


----------



## der8auer (17. Februar 2009)

@ Olstyle: In zukunft wird es wahrscheinlich ein SIM mit ausführlicheren Einstellungsmöglichkeiten geben  Die aktuelle Version kann hier gratis heruntergeladen werden: IKONIK - Building Icons For Life


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Olstyle: In zukunft wird es wahrscheinlich ein SIM mit ausführlicheren Einstellungsmöglichkeiten geben


Dann wird das Ding wirklich interessant. So ist mir mein BigNG doch lieber.


> Die aktuelle Version kann hier gratis heruntergeladen werden: IKONIK - Building Icons For Life


Dass die Software nicht noch zusätzlich kostet darf man ja wohl erwarten wenn man 300€ für das Gehäuse bezahlt.


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2009)

SIM v1.2 steht nun zum Download zur Verfügung

IKONIK - Building Icons For Life

Ich werde am Wochenende testen wie und was sich verändert hat.



			
				IKONIK schrieb:
			
		

> What's new in this version:
> 
> 1. Windows XP, Vista & Windows 7
> "ACPI OS (S3 STR)" suspend
> ...


----------



## overkill_KA (8. März 2009)

Sehr geiler Review Roman !

Aber für 300Euro würde ich lieber zu einem Lian Li Armorsuite PC80 greifen


----------



## mayo (13. März 2009)

Sau geiles Review! Darf man das überhaupt sagen (schreiben)?

Schöne Bilde und sehr detailreich!  Super Idee mit der SIM, echt umfangreich. Bis auf die Front ist es ein, auf den ersten Blick, super Case. Bin mal auf den Rest deines Reviews gespannt.

Bisher 
mayo


----------



## der8auer (13. März 2009)

Klar, Lob ist immer Willkommen  

Danke


----------



## Jason22 (14. März 2009)

Mannomann, gutes Reviw .

Das Gehäuse ist aber irwie nichts für mich. Das ist zu groß und zu teuer. 

Gibts eg die "SIM" einheit irgendwo einzeln?


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2009)

Vergleichbare Steuerungen(bzw. mit etwas mehr Features) gibt es von mCubed:
mCubed Information Technology GmbH

Die "original" SIM gibt es afaik nicht einzeln zu kaufen.


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2009)

Werde mal nachhaken ob es das SIM auch irgendwann einzeln zu kaufen gibt


----------



## der8auer (3. August 2009)

*Hinweis*:
Der Preis bei Alternate wurde von 300€ auf 209,90€ gesenkt  Das macht das Gehäuse gleich viel interessanter!


----------



## fredjheinz (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich weiß das der Thread sehr alt ist aber evtl. kann mir trotzdem jemand helfen.
Ich habe ein gebrauchtes RA X10 bekommen allerdings ohne die CD mit der SIM-Software und dem Handbuch.
Die Ikonik Homepage ist offensichtlich offline und selbst eine intensive Websuche hat keine Download-Links für Handbuch oder Software ergeben.
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit die CD zu besorgen bzw. Software/Handbuch runterzuladen?

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Gruß
Fred


----------



## der8auer (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi Fred,

ich kann mal schauen ob ich da noch was finde


----------



## fredjheinz (9. Oktober 2013)

@ der8auer

Super 
Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------

